# Power outages. Keeping tanks warm.



## KierenTavener12 (Sep 28, 2016)

We're currently having a storm here in SA and I've realised that with no power I have no heat. 

What do you guys do to keep your Scaled friends warm? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Kieren, I've been thinking the same thing all day, so thought I'd jump on here for ideas.....
I've got a pygmy stimmie that is due to lay her clutch any day now. I'm peaking with no power!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 28, 2016)

If it's just off for a day or so won't bother your snake much Kieran.not sure with yours smurf if your wanting to power an incubator and power is off for a while grab a 100-150 ah battery and suitable 12v to 240v inverter from someone like jaycar electronics.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Sep 28, 2016)

Glad I wasn't alone Smurf.

I figured being a species from Alice area they'd be able to tolerate low temps. I partially covered her click clack and the temps are steady at 26. Good thing for her is she's currently going thru a shed, so she's been staying still in her hide the last day and a half.

**** thing now it's possibly out until 4 am tomorrow. [emoji17][emoji379]. 

Someone should invent a battery backup temperature system something or rather for these reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 28, 2016)

KierenTavener12 said:


> Glad I wasn't alone Smurf.
> 
> I figured being a species from Alice area they'd be able to tolerate low temps. I partially covered her click clack and the temps are steady at 26. Good thing for her is she's currently going thru a shed, so she's been staying still in her hide the last day and a half.
> 
> ...



12v battery and an inverter


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 28, 2016)

Power's back on where we are in SA. Have to reset all the timers now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thankfully my power came back on. I'm looking into getting the 12v and inverter for future though. Cheers guys for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westernrocky (Sep 29, 2016)

My suggestion with the battery and inverter (ups) get a deep cycle battery (generally out of deisels and "imo" def. make your inverter a "pure sine wave type" these only cost a fraction more but you are then able to hook up any electrical equipment where as with a normal inverter you run a risk of damaging computors and such and you never know out of incubating season what back-up you might choose to use it on. WR


----------



## Smurf (Sep 29, 2016)

What a 24 hours! 
Prof_Moreliarty, good suggestion, i will keep it in mind, however, the entire state went off, as in, full black out. No street lights, servos all had to close. Everything. Only places with their own back ups had emergency power, like hospitals.
Anywho, mine came back on around 9pm. Lucky most of the pythons share a spare bedroom which kept some warmth in. 
And then this morning I woke to this......


8 beautiful, plump, little eggs


----------



## Wokka (Sep 29, 2016)

You could add a solar panel to charge the battery and the you are truly off the grid.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tell me about it Smurf! And in for it again tonight. 


My girl hasn't left her hide the last few days she had milky eyes and she's due for shed but there all clear now. Guessing she wasn't ready yet. Then again with this weather I wouldn't want to leave bed either. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji216]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozziepythons (Sep 29, 2016)

If you have gas hot water, warm water bottles or water holding sealed containers with your reptiles will do the job. They need refilling every few hours though. Or pop the most desperate in need of heat in a pillow case and then down your top! I live in the Adelaide Hills and now facing a second night of no power due to extreme destructive winds. Last night was warm water bottles. Tonight I've headed to my parents place in town with my Green Tree Python and very young Murray Darling Carpet Python where they have power and thus heat for the little ones.


----------



## Smurf (Sep 29, 2016)

Kieren, don't count her out yet  They clear up before it comes off. Basically they secrete an oil of sorts between the layers to loosen off the old skin, this is the milky phase. Then, they reabsorb the majority of the fluid prior to shedding, which is why they clear up a bit before it happens. You might notice she won't look as lusty as usual.
Ozziepythons, sorry to hear you're going without power a second night. I got lucky and only lost a few hours. Pillowcase down the top is classic! I'd be more worried squashing the little ones though. Gas hot water is brilliant idea, definately storing that in the memory bank! Good luck with your critters


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Sep 29, 2016)

I actually tried the hot water bottle. Worked a bit well at least it kept the chill off of her enclosure. Luckily we have power tonight Ozzie. I had planned if we didn't to take her to my mums myself.

I've been reading they forums and found that out Smurf. Most guys found 2-3 days after clearing she should shed. I got use to owning lizards over the years they only shed in bits here and there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 1, 2016)

If it's just for a few days or even a couple of weeks, and you don't have or aren''t expecting eggs, you don't need any supplemental heat for most species. Just leave them alone and don't interfere with them at all. Most species from temperate and subtropical environments will be fine if left undisturbed for this period of time. Investing in fancy "emergency measures" which you may only use once in 10 years is pointless when it's not needed.

Jamie


----------



## beach (Oct 2, 2016)

A considerable number of keepers have these UPS type systems hooked up to their incubators as safety measures to avoid disasters, if you lose power while out, or in the middle of the night when no one there is to start a genny or put hot water bottles in as a stand by, these UPS systems in many cases have paid for themselves several times over not to mention the peace of mind.


----------

